# Knife fish



## hudzo (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anybody here keep knife fish? I have a 6" African Brown knife and i was trying to figure out its gender. could anybody tell me how to tell male from female knives?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I think only the fish know. 
I have an African Brown Knife, and a BGK.


----------



## hudzo (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you know if African Brown knifes do okay in pairs? or only one per tank like other species


----------

